# New Member from Lakewood, Ohio



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Welcome, Tim. To save time, you can send your membership fees directly to me. 


:no: ...just kidding. :thumbsup:


----------



## colby (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Tim, Welcome to bee source. I am in Cleveland Heights. (you know, the beekeeping mecca of north east ohio... Ha Ha) best of luck to you. I think that there is a regular meeting of the N.E. ohio beeks at the rocky river metroparks reservation once a month, if that would interest you.


----------



## Tim.Angelone (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome guys.
Colby, how long have you been keeping bees? 
I did start going to the GCB meetings and am attending the beginner classes through February. Great info and experience there. Thanks.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome Tim..


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## colby (Jan 12, 2013)

Well Tim, only the last four years. I have been 50/50 with overwintering. I have a neighbor down the street that has been at it as long as I can remember and another neighbor that started two years ago. We have an ad hock extraction gathering in July if things go well.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource and good luck with your hives!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You'll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) but addicting....... all the time!


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to beekeeping and the forum Tim!


----------



## Mutt bee (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to BeeSource Tim !


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tim!


----------



## Tim.Angelone (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------

